# Good glossy finish



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

I was just wondering out of the following options what would be recommended, and if anyone has used the following :thumb:

Option 1. Chemical Guys Black Light and then Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 High Gloss Spray Sealant. Was recommended this by a pro :buffer: so I was about to order them when I found this.

Option 2. Prima Banana Gloss - Liquid Gloss

pic of my car if it helps


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Forget the gloss - that car piccy is wonderful - get some more in the showroom section!

Love the alloys, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Arden blue, great colour. Nice car. I'd go with option 1.


----------



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

Tips said:


> Forget the gloss - that car piccy is wonderful - get some more in the showroom section!
> 
> Love the alloys, love the colour :thumb:


Cheers. Getting the front bumper resprayed in June (stone chips). Might have to add some more pics


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BIG J vxr said:


> Cheers. Getting the front bumper resprayed in June (stone chips). Might have to add some more pics


Yay - great success, I can't wait to see more pics.

In answer to your question, go with CG Blacklight & CG V7

Hope that helps.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you dead set on those 2 options or are you open to a hidden option number c, and d, and very possibly e?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Fab colour and unusual angle, suits the motor.

The bag of shrub cuttings needed detailing out tho -


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha - only a detailer bod would notice a bag of cuttings in that stunning piccy.

Comedy genius :thumb:


----------



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Are you dead set on those 2 options or are you open to a hidden option number c, and d, and very possibly e?


go on.....


----------



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Fab colour and unusual angle, suits the motor.
> 
> The bag of shrub cuttings needed detailing out tho -


:lol: I was being lazy


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BIG J vxr said:


> :lol: I was being lazy


The observation made by Obsessed Merc was brilliant.

Well, it made me laugh :thumb:


----------



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

Few more pics http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2788022#post2788022


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

BIG J vxr said:


> go on.....


Ok then if you insist :lol:. Consider prima amigo topped with blackfires wet diamond if it has swirls, and zaino z2 if not. Zaino would look kick ass on that. Or consider a wax, swissvax bos looks great on that colour, including the similarly coloured Audi :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive used the following in the past for some fantastic gloss levels
in this order

chem guys wet mirror finish,
chem guys blackline
the chem guys v7

could even top off with a lyer of fuzion estate wax for extra sparkle


----------



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

not sure what to choose now lol everything recommended seems to have similar descriptions?? Why is the wet diamond product so much more expensive? Is it a far superior product?


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I put some blacklight on mine but didnt top it off with V7 and it looks fine.

I am still unsure in fact pretty sure i prefere a wax to a sealent on my arden VXR


----------



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

I use simoniz original wax, it can be an effort sometimes so wanted to try something a different and a bit easier. Do you prefer the finish of wax or do you find it easier to use?


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Simoniz block wax*



BIG J vxr said:


> I use simoniz original wax, it can be an effort sometimes so wanted to try something a different and a bit easier. Do you prefer the finish of wax or do you find it easier to use?


The new version of the Simoniz "block" wax with the Yellow tin has a new marketing offer including the carnuba addition......Costco have it in stock


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I didnt enjoy using Blacklight over a wax so yes i prefere a wax for that part.

It really depends on what you want to spend mate

This is a pic of mine with CG celeste on it:










Can you really tell the difference ??????

That pic was taken last year october time i think, just before the release i think


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh Celeste, does it matter if you can "see" the difference. It's simply immense.

Even on the lower areas of my sill and door the wax is still beading and sheeting so well. Did you see my video Ralph with only one layer of Celeste?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

option 1 is my current fave OP, every reapplication seems to bring the wetness up another notch.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Oh Celeste, does it matter if you can "see" the difference. It's simply immense.
> 
> Even on the lower areas of my sill and door the wax is still beading and sheeting so well. Did you see my video Ralph with only one layer of Celeste?


I dont think so.

But any new layer of wax will bead and sheet perfectly ?

Give it 2-3 months and its a different story


----------



## BIG J vxr (Sep 11, 2010)

Ralphvxr said:


> Can you really tell the difference ??????


Not really  Looks great in both pics


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Sort of my point mate.

My car is pretty much well looked after being a keen detailer.

Those photos are taken 6-8 months apart from memory and the Blacklight or 1st pic was the day of a Detail after a full machine and refine for 5-6 hours where the Celeste or 2nd photo was just a big wash and wax session ?

Prep work mate its all in the prep work 

I hope they look good by the way :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any reason why you spent £120 on a wax when you feel you could get the same results from a cheap wax?


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I didnt spend it, i got a sample to do a layer on my car off of marc after i pestered him :lol: 

But id now spend a bit more on a decent wax for my own personal use but i wouldnt put Celeste on a car i detailed, cost maybe 1st reason but of the cars i have done people are not always interested in the bling side, they want 4-6 months protection.

I also only got CG Blacklight to test it, as you said i dont think id buy an expensive wax unless i could really use it have a go with it, i liked celeste not only for ease of use but cause i liked the close up look but i still would say that if your prep works not good it dont matter what wax or sealent you put on it 

90% of camera shots lie, i can show you the wettest look i have ever got out of my car and it hasnt got any wax or sealent on it and has only just been polished if you want me to


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You don't have to tell me mate. :lol:

I didn't buy Celeste and Glasur because I thought they would make my car look better. There are a million more reasons to buy a wax other than looks. 

The best my car looked was probably when I first got it and layered some blackhole and then some AGHD!


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Lies lies lies :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's all in the wax I tell theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

:lol:


----------

